# What degree do i go for???



## mattcarter (Sep 23, 2016)

I am a hs senior and i have been debating on whether or not i should go for a bachelors in culinary arts or should i get my degree in either management or hospitality while working on being a line cook on the side.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What are your goals and aspirations?


----------



## mattcarter (Sep 23, 2016)

I planned on being a line chef because I enjoy cooking and eventually open my own either catering business or restaurant/cafe


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This would be my suggestion


> get my degree in either management or hospitality while working on being a line cook on the side.


with a heavy emphasis on business classes. That degree coupled with working as a line cook while in school would be a solid base of well rounded knowledge and experience from which to pursue your goals.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

If you want to work in the hotel/resort industry lean toward hospitality management.  If you want to cook a degree in culinary arts with a minor in business and a strong internship.is good.  If you have time a job on the side gets you even more experience. Cheyenne's suggestion is also a good one.


----------

